
Why is Revolut sending my information to Facebook? - neilalexander
https://medium.com/@mdrahony/why-is-revolut-sending-my-information-to-facebook-cc0e873632bd
======
ovasiliades
There is an interesting discussion on Revolut's community forums as well:
[https://community.revolut.com/t/revolut-sending-data-to-
face...](https://community.revolut.com/t/revolut-sending-data-to-
facebook/39404)

